# need help identifying/ parts avail??



## olgier (Mar 25, 2000)

*need help identifying/ parts avail?? pics added*

hey guys...

i'm sitting here looking at a traxxas 4wd electric stadium type truck. 
bathtub chassis, blk with red gear boxes. 

looks very similar to the tamyia stadium trucks as far as wheels, etc. 

it needs a rear dogbone, and a front hub mount/steering arm. 

i can't find this truck or parts listed on towers site. anyone know what it is, and where to get parts? i'll try to get a pic shortly.

here's some pics........ what is it?


----------



## wrnchbndr (Oct 12, 2003)

isn't that a tamiya car with traxxas electrics? TB01 I think?


----------



## olgier (Mar 25, 2000)

*.*

i think you are right, as i did find a few parts listed that show TB01 as an application. 


now for another question.... can i switch the crystal, and use a futaba radio with the traxxas electrics? man it's been so long since i've done much of this stuff. ( like late 80's. heh.....does having had a kyosho assault tell you how long? LOL) 

thanks for the help!


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

is your futaba a 27mhz AM radio? That's what the traxxas receiver uses. So as long as that's the case you should be fine IMO.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

That is a Tamiya TA02 chassis. I think their Hummer still uses this chassis.


----------



## olgier (Mar 25, 2000)

*.*

thanks guys. the futaba is a 27 am. 

and will look into the TA02 chassis parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yes, It is actually the Tamiya F-150 Stadium truck with Traxxas ESC and Reciever. It is the Tamiya TA02 chassis with the Tamiya Wheels & Tires. There is a Chevy S-10 they made as well. How do I know this? I had one!


----------

